# Where is the 180 list?



## Isuck (Jul 1, 2012)

I've read about this 180 list, but I can't seem to find it.

Does anyone have a link or is it staring me in the face?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Isuck said:


> I've read about this 180 list, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Does anyone have a link or is it staring me in the face?


The Healing Heart: The 180


----------



## Isuck (Jul 1, 2012)

I see, thanks.

Is that for when your spouse has admitted to cheating and is still hanging around?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes. 

If that's what your looking for. Post on CWI, you'll get better advice.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

It can also be used to help change yourself and prepare yourself to be on your own.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a separate one for a spouse who claims to be happy but isn't acting like it...(and an EA or something is possibly suspected)... should this still be used? just curious for a friend.


----------

